# Nighthawk Dual Time 30 minutes off?



## Paul Sitler

Hi all,

I am trying to set my Citizen Nighthawk's 24 hr dual time...and I noticed that the dual time is about thirty minutes off. If I set the watch (main hands) to 9:00 on the dot, the dual time hand lies between the 8 and 9 mark. In order to make the 24 hr hand read 9, I have to advance the minute hand about thirty minutes. Sorry about the blurry picture.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Best bet would be to consult the owner's manual or post this on a Citizen forum where someone might know the details of setting this watch. 
I'm thinking it might be a case of setting the watch in a special way to account for timezones, like Afghanistan, that are 30 minutes off. I'm thinking this feature needs to be turned off.


----------



## J.D.B.

Set the HOUR hand (alone) back(or forward) a half-hour. Its in the manual. Weird, but true. Check it out here.

Josh


----------



## Paul Sitler

I don't see where it talks about that in the manual...If I try to just set the main hour hand, it only can be set in increments of 1 hr. If I try to set the 24 hr hand +/- a half-hour, the minute hand moves also, which keeps the misalignment.


----------



## J.D.B.

Move the hour hand a half hour by using the regular setting position (all the way out), then set the 24 hour hand? I think that's how I did it the first time I messed it up. I know it's doable. let me know if you get it this way. If not, I'll play with mine later on and help ya get this thing straightened out......

Josh


----------



## Paul Sitler

J.D.B

When I use the outmost setting position, the 24 hr hand moves with the minute hand. I can not seem to set the 24 hr hand independently from the minute hand which I think is the issue. Please let me know if I am just not understanding what you're saying...

I appreciate your help.


----------



## chris01

You may find this useful: Setting Instructions | Citizen Eco-Drive

Enter your movement number and you get an interactive user manual.
Much easier to understand than the Japanese/English of the instruction books!


----------



## J.D.B.

Okay, I just played around with mine and I see what's up. No, the 24 hr. marker shouldn't be allowed to go a half hour off the hour. I can't get mine to do it however I try it. The 24 hr. hand is always connected on the hour. What I had a problem with was the date changing twelve hours off on the 24 hr. marker. I'm sorry but it looks like it's in need of service. 
Sorry, Paul.

Josh


----------



## Jato

Pull the crown to the time correction position (outermost) and turn to set the 24 hour hand and minute hand to the current time. The 24 hour and minute hand are linked at this time. The hour hand does not move at this point.

Return the crown to its normal position.

Pull the crown to the date correction position. (first click)

Turn the crown clockwise and set the hour hand to the current time.

Return crown to the normal position.

Done.

Rather simple really, hope this helps.


----------



## J.D.B.

WOW! I'll be damned, he's got it! Thanks!

Josh


----------



## wampenmann

Sorry for grabbbing out this old thread. I have the same problem with one of my nighthawks. The GMT hand is exactly 30 minutes off. I'm not sure if it was always the case or if i just didn't notice before today. Is there really no way to fix this problem? Jato's instruction explains just how you sync the GMT hand with the hour and minute hands.


----------



## skist

Dear Friends,

I want to set Indian time and UAE Time in this watch as 24 hour hands will show Indian Time and main hands UAE time.
Ex: 24 hours i want to set 10 AM and Main hand 11.30 AM but always its showing a difference of 2 hours.
Ex:
I set 24hour hand first at 10 AM then i tried to hour hand to setup 11.30 AM 

Thanks in Advance
SK


----------



## EDR

skist said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I want to set Indian time and UAE Time in this watch as 24 hour hands will show Indian Time and main hands UAE time.
> Ex: 24 hours i want to set 10 AM and Main hand 11.30 AM but always its showing a difference of 2 hours.
> Ex:
> I set 24hour hand first at 10 AM then i tried to hour hand to setup 11.30 AM
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> SK


I got almost the same issue with my Nighthawk. No matter how many times I tried to adjust the 24Hr timer to my home time and the GMT time to my current country, after one day, the 24Hr timer is already messed up. From a 5hr difference between current country to my home country, it's showing 7 hours. I guess this Citizen Nighthawk model is not a RELIABLE dual timer. Saddest part is, I just bought mine a week ago. BS to the one who created this crap!!!


----------



## ned-ludd

What model Nighthawk? My BJ7010-09 offers the second 24h timezone but has never ever drifted off its setting in the fifteen years I've owned it.








_(Also, this is the wrong forum to be discussing non-purist GMT watches.)_


----------



## EDR

ned-ludd said:


> What model Nighthawk? My BJ7010-09 offers the second 24h timezone but has never ever drifted off its setting in the fifteen years I've owned it.
> View attachment 15356978
> 
> _(Also, this is the wrong forum to be discussing non-purist GMT watches.)_


Model: BJ7000-52E (Europe/Asian version without "Nighthawk" mark on the dial).
Can't blame a man paying hard earned money hoping to have a low maintenance, long lasting, versatile watch. I am all for Citizen Eco-Drive, GMT is good, timekeeping is excellent but not expecting to be disappointed by almost an "aesthetic only". Hope this issue adjust it self right in the long run as the mechanism gets old. Fingers cross!


----------



## EDR

EDR said:


> Model: BJ7000-52E (Europe/Asian version without "Nighthawk" mark on the dial).
> Can't blame a man paying hard earned money hoping to have a low maintenance, long lasting, versatile watch. I am all for Citizen Eco-Drive, GMT is good, timekeeping is excellent but not expecting to be disappointed by almost an "aesthetic only". Hope this issue adjust it self right in the long run as the mechanism gets old. Fingers cross!


***Correction: Model: BJ7010-59E (Europe/Asian version)


----------



## bearwithwatch

EDR said:


> Model: BJ7000-52E (Europe/Asian version without "Nighthawk" mark on the dial).
> Can't blame a man paying hard earned money hoping to have a low maintenance, long lasting, versatile watch. I am all for Citizen Eco-Drive, GMT is good, timekeeping is excellent but not expecting to be disappointed by almost an "aesthetic only". Hope this issue adjust it self right in the long run as the mechanism gets old. Fingers cross!


I have the same watch and model for about a year, and didn't face this issue.
From where did you get it? Possible to return it?

And as ned-ludd mention, this is a wrong forum to discuss this watch. Your best bet is to ask your question in Citizen forum:
https://www.watchuseek.com/forums/citizen.905/


----------

